# Gerber Cool Tool



## Nibor (28 Oct 2015)

Like it says long shot but does anyone have a Gerber Cool Tool for sale I have one but would like another for the road bike.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (28 Oct 2015)

is it a retro road bike?


----------



## Nibor (29 Oct 2015)

GrumpyGregry said:


> is it a retro road bike?


No it is just that the cool tool is the best multitool I have ever had never let me down at all.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 Oct 2015)

Nibor said:


> No it is just that the cool tool is the best multitool I have ever had never let me down at all.


Unless you have a specific need for an adjustable spanner I'd say park tools do better. The chaintool on my cool is shot btw....


----------



## Nibor (30 Oct 2015)

The chain tool I like it for any specific recommendations with Park?


----------



## e-rider (30 Oct 2015)

I had a Gerber tool once (like a leatherman) and it was poor quality! I wouldn't buy another one. Before you amass a whole load of them, perhaps try some others first


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Oct 2015)

Nibor said:


> The chain tool I like it for any specific recommendations with Park?


Park CT-5 Mini Chain Brute is what rides with me. (And get's used in the workshop as tool of preference too.)

http://www.parktool.com/product/mini-chain-brute-chain-tool-ct-5?category=Chain


----------



## NickWi (5 Dec 2015)

My Cool Tool was twenty one years old this year and aside from the 531ST frame, handlebars and Brooks saddle it's one of the few original components on my touring bike. I even have the original neoprene pouch, although the screen printed 'cool guy' logo is very worn.

Would I replace it? Well I have bought / be bought as presents assorted other tools over the years, but the short answer the Cool Tool is the one I keep on my tourer. 

Do I want to sell it. Sorry Nibor, but definitely no.


----------



## Nibor (9 Dec 2015)

I am in the same boat as you love it to bits and I too have the original bag. just want a second for my other bike. Thje chain tool was my go to workshop one for a while.


----------

